# I only get one page of new posts



## stormott77 (Mar 7, 2009)

I was able to go to the bottom of the page a change the settings but yesterday that option went away. What is going on?


----------



## kevvieg (Feb 3, 2003)

Me too, What's the deal?


----------



## MartinMusicMan (Jul 13, 2007)

there's another thread about this. don't know what's going on but the temp workaround is to put "&page=2" at the end of the url (or 3 or 4 , etc. for more pages)


----------



## stormott77 (Mar 7, 2009)

MartinMusicMan said:


> there's another thread about this. don't know what's going on but the temp workaround is to put "&page=2" at the end of the url (or 3 or 4 , etc. for more pages)


Wow no thanks. I guess I'm to lazy for that. The site seemed to be working great so why mess with it? i hope they get it sorted out soon.


----------

